
Lieberman Introduces New Censorship Bill In Kneejerk Response To Wikileaks - abrudtkuhl
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101202/16091112095/lieberman-introduces-new-censorship-bill-kneejerk-response-to-wikileaks.shtml
======
dantheman
How can Liberman be taken seriously by anyone - this guy epitomizes the out of
touch clown.

------
shareme
His state disowning him in 3...2..1..

